# Looks a little more snister



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Looks a little more sinister*

Pulled the rings to put a clear bra on. I might not put them back. What do you think?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I like it clean. The rings on the hood/bonnet get in the way of my waxing as well.


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

I like the clean look.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I like it. I think i will do it to mine too...when it gets here.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I like it too....as for waxing? Why? Wax is over....ceramic and it's done....for years....no wax. I love the clean look.

How hard was it to get the rings off?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good, saw your post on Facebook too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

aaronz said:


> Looks good, saw your post on Facebook too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Done for years? That's no fun. 

I presume the ol' fishing line to saw thru the adhesive tape backing and then some Goo-gone for the residue?




GaBoYnFla said:


> I like it too....as for waxing? Why? Wax is over....ceramic and it's done....for years....no wax. I love the clean look.
> 
> How hard was it to get the rings off?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

neilm said:


> Pulled the rings to put a clear bra on. I might not put them back. What do you think?


Rings don't belong on the hood in the first place. 
"Don't" put them back on.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Did a quick photo shop on a picture I had of mine, makes the car look good with any color. If anyone wants me to do one for their color as well send me a pm of a front on picture 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I like it too....as for waxing? Why? Wax is over....ceramic and it's done....for years....no wax. I love the clean look.
> 
> How hard was it to get the rings off?


Ceramic???? Haven't heard of this. Can you explain please?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

p912guy said:


> Ceramic???? Haven't heard of this. Can you explain please?


Ceramic/quartz coatings....much more durable than wax with little to no maintenance....I wash my car once and sometimes twice a week, blow it dry....no swirls and it's been a year now that it was done. And nothing sticks to it. Not even the infamous Love Bugs we get down here. They wipe right off the car. There are a number of companies out there. Some you can do yourself if your an experienced detailer or some professional only with long warranties. I have Ceramic Pro on my car now-Professional only....wasn't cheap but well worth the expense. Total of 7 layers. I've also used Gtechniq which has consumer versions you can install if your good at detailing. Here are pics of my car: http://s22.photobucket.com/user/GaBoYnFla/library/2015%20Audi%20TTS%20Competition%20Package


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Post them in this thread*

when someone takes you up on the photoshop offer


----------

